# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Thủ đô Seoul - Thu do Seoul - Du lịch Hàn Quốc

## cheezelsoshi

*Nằm bên dòng sông Hàn, Seoul là một trong mười thành phố lớn nhất thế giới, những nét đặc trưng cho quá khứ và hiện tại của thành phố cùng tồn tại đan xen trong nhau. Những cung điện hàng trăm năm tuổi, những cổng thành, đền miếu, vườn hoa và những bộ sưu tập nghệ thuật vô giá trong các bảo tàng đã minh họa cho quá khứ hào hùng của thành phố trung tâm này, đồng thời, những tòa nhà cao chọc Trời sáng lấp lánh và dòng xe cộ hối hả lại thể hiện một hiện tại đầy sức sống mãnh liệt.* 



Seoul, thành phố của quá khứ và hiện tại.
*Các địa điểm du lịch trong thành phố:*

*Cung điện Gyeongbuk:* Đây là cung điện nổi tiếng nhất Hàn Quốc, nằm phía cuối đại lộ chính của Seoul. Cung điện được xây dựng cuối năm 1300, đã từng bị phá hủy và được xây dựng lại trong một thời gian dài. Bạn sẽ mất ít nhất 1 giờ để đi vòng quanh các khu nhà và sảnh đường trong khuôn viên cung điện được bao quanh bởi các bức tường.

*Cung điện Changdeok:* Nằm gần cung điện Gyeongbok (cung Gyeongbok nằm ở phía Tây và cung điện Changdeok nằm ở phía Đông). Đây là cung điện mang đậm phong cách Hàn Quốc. Kiến trúc cung này được thiết kế hài hòa với thiên nhiên đặc trưng là những khu sân nhỏ, vòng ngoài được trang trí bằng những bức tường và mái ngói màu tối.



Cung điện Gyeongbuk
*Tòa nhà Namdaemun*: là di tích bằng gỗ cổ nhất Seoul và được xem là di sản quốc gia số một của Hàn.  Tòa nhà được xây năm 1398 trên những di tích của một cái cổng bằng đá xưa kia bao quanh thành phố. Công trình kiến trúc này nằm ở khu vực trung tâm của thủ đô Seoul hiện nay. Bởi vậy, đối với người dân Seoul, Namdaemun chính là biểu tượng của thành phố.



Namdaemun, biểu tượng của thành phố
*Suối Cheonggyecheon:* Dòng suối dài 5,8km chảy ngay giữa thủ đô Seoul. Đây là một điểm nhấn nổi tiếng ở Seoul với nhiều công trình kiến trúc hiện đại dọc hai bên bờ sông. Bạn có thể đi bộ dọc con sông này để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của nó với những dòng thác nhỏ, những cây cầu bắc qua sông. 



Suối Cheonggyecheon chảy giữa lòng Seoul.
*Bảo tàng Quốc gia Hàn Quốc*: là một trong 6 bảo tàng có quy mô lớn nhất thế giới về kiến trúc xây dựng cũng như sự hiện đại, tối tân của kỹ thuật công nghệ với 45 phòng triển lãm sẽ tập trung trưng bày trên 11.000 cổ vật, hiện vật quý giá nhất của xứ sở kim chi.

*Bảo tàng Hồi Ức Chiến tranh Hàn Quốc*: Được gọi là đài tưởng niệm chiến tranh nhưng đây lại giống như khu bảo tàng lịch sử quân đội khổng lồ (vé vào cửa 3 USD). Ở đây trưng bày các loại xe tăng, máy bay, súng ống…

*Công viên*: Trong và xung quanh thành phố Seoul có vô số các công viên như Olympic Park, Seoul Grand Park, Citizens' Forest, và sông Hàn nơi du khách không chỉ nghỉ ngơi mà còn có thể đi bộ hoặc đi xe đạp. Những công viên này nằm trong những di sản quý giá nhưng tương đối khuất của Seoul vì vậy người dân Seoul thường tận dụng những nơi này trong khi khách du lịch nước ngoài lại thường bỏ qua. 



Seoul Grand Park
*Núi Bugaksan*: Một trong những nơi tuyệt vời nhất để leo núi đó là núi Bugaksan. Từ đỉnh núi cao 342m, bạn có thể nhìn bao quát vẻ đẹp của cả thủ đô. Khi đến đây bạn nhớ mang theo passport.

*Hệ thống cửa hàng bán lẻ Shinsegae*: là một trong ba chuỗi cửa hàng bán lẻ lớn trong thành phố (hai chuỗi khác là Lotte và Huyndai). Hệ thống này làm người mua hoa mắt với rất nhiều loại hàng hóa được bày bán. Từ con cá tươi nguyên đến món kim chi đặc trưng Hàn Quốc hay giày dép, vải vóc… 

*Khu mua sắm giải trí Itaewon*: là khu mua sắm giải trí nổi tiếng mà hầu hết du khách khi tới Seoul đều tìm tới. Khu này gồm các quán bar, câu lạc bộ, nhà hàng và các shop bán đủ loại hàng từ sản phẩm, đồ đạc đến đồ may sẵn, nữ trang, hàng thủ công… Để đến đây, bạn đón xe điện ngầm line số 6 đến ga Naksapyeong. CLB này cách đó khoảng 500m, chỉ mở cửa từ 9 giờ tối.

*Khu chợ Namdaemun*: Namdaemun  Khu chợ này có hàng ngàn cửa hàng mở suốt ngày đêm, chỉ trừ vài người bán lẻ nghỉ vào chủ nhật. Bạn có thể tìm thấy những bộ quần áo giá rẻ hoặc nhiều thứ khác như đồ dùng gia đình, vải vóc, nữ trang, thiết bị, đồ chơi, thực phẩm, hoa, đồ dùng văn phòng…Nếu đói bụng, bạn có thể thử các món ăn đặc trưng của Hàn Quốc như món mandu gook – món xúp có rau và bánh gạo hấp, hay món bánh bindae duk.

Để đến được đây, bạn đón xe điện ngầm line số 4 đến ga Hoehyeon. 

Tour tham quan Seoul bằng xe buýt: Nếu không muốn khám phá Seoul bằng taxi hay xe điện ngầm, bạn có thể làm một tour tham quan thành phố này bằng xe buýt. Với khoảng 10USD bạn có thể lên và xuống ít nhất được hai nơi đó là các khu chợ và tòa nhà N Seoul - một nơi lý tưởng để ngắm nhìn toàn thành phố. Xe chạy từ thứ ba đến chủ nhật từ 9giờ đến 19giờ tối, cũng có chuyến ban đêm từ 8giờ tối đến 10giờ tối.

Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

